# wheat hay?



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a really good source for wheat hay. The wheat is fully matured, cut, then baled so the seeds and seed head are in the hay. I want to feed this to my milkers along with alfalfa pellets. The last load of alfalfa I have been feeding is total crap- all stems. Tons of waste. Do any of you feed wheat hay?


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

I can tell you that it is a mouse's paradise  If it is fully cured and not still green, then it is wheat straw with grain attached ;-) No nutritional value in the stem other than just roughage.

t


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't know about wheat, but one gal I know feeds her goats what she calls
"oat hay". It is basically what Tracy said, straw with the heads attached. Her
goats look like crap, they don't milk worth a darn and she loses several each
winter. Soooo not worth it in my opinion. 
Will say I tried a feed with whole wheat in it and had a couple of girls bloat
up. Stopped that feed and everyone was fine. :shrug I myself wouldn't use
the "wheat hay". JMO


----------



## skeeter (Aug 11, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with it. I've seen good wheat hay, it's soft and green and all blade without any grain heads in it.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yup. Wheat hay is going to be harvested before maturity, otherwise, you would be calling it straw.  And there's no point in feeding straw to your goats. But if you get some and use it for mulch in your garden, you can have a mini wheat crop of your own next year. :lol


----------

